# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Τοπολογία δικτύου >  Σχεδιασμός τοπικού δικτύου υπολογιστών για σύνδεση στο AWMN και σωστή λειτουργία DNS για AWMN και Internet

## Errikos

Καλησπέρα σας,
Λοιπόν επειδή είναι λίγο πολύπλοκο το θέμα, θα προσπαθήσω να το περιγράψω όσο το δυνατόν πιο λιτά, σύντομα και με ακρίβεια.

Ο σκοπός:

1) Να μπορούν όλοι οι υπολογιστές του δικτύου να βλέπουν τόσο το internet όσο και το AWMN
1.a)Βλέπουν == βλέπουν και με ονόματα, δηλαδή όχι μόνο σε επίπεδο IP αλλά και σε URL (κάτι που σημαίνει οτι πρέπει με κάποιο τρόπο να γίνεται επιλεκτική επιλογή DNS του AWMN και του internet ISP)

1.b)Το παραπάνω επιθυμώ να το κάνω με την ελάχιστη δυνατή ρύθμιση στους υπολογιστές και τις συσκευές που έχω (είτε για λόγους χρόνου ευελιξίας, είτε γιατί δεν γίνεται (π.χ ipod touch - egreat - wii - )) που σημαίνει οτι θέλω όσο το δυνατόν το configuration να γίνει στα router (που όπως θα δείτε είναι πολλά πανάθεμά τα... )

1.c)Αν είναι δυνατόν να παίρνουν απλά μια ip από τον DHCP server και τα βλέπουν όλα απλά ακόμα καλύτερα (ακόμα και αν πρέπει να φτύσω αίμα στην ρύθμιση των router )



H διαμόρφωση του δικτύου:


My_Network2.jpg

Ως τώρα αυτό που έκανα και δούλευε ήταν:
b, d, f, g: ξεχωριστά subnet
a: client mode
b:AP mode 
Κεντρικός υπολογιστής με usb dongle και σύνδεση στο παραπάνω AP
Το υπόλοιπο δίκτυο δεν έβλεπε AWMN.

Αυτό που βλέπω ως καλύτερη λύση είναι να είναι τα b, d, f το ίδιο subnet και κάπως να ρυθμίσω το e να χρησιμοποιεί δρομολογεί την κίνηση ή τα αιτήματα DNS είτε το c είτε στο h.
Τα κύρια προβλήματα που έχω είναι οτι δεν καταλαβαίνω καλά το πως λειτουργεί το client mode στο ddwrt και τα διαφορετικά modes του (bridged-unbridged, client-repeater mode), ειδικά σε σχέση με το wan port. Σε μια πρώτη δοκιμή που έκανα, το c δούλευε σαν client στο e αλλά δεν δρομολογούσε την κίνηση προς το a, ούτε φυσικά τα DNS ερωτήματα.

Επειδή έχω πελαγώσει λίγο, περιμένω τις προτάσεις - συμβουλές - φώτα σας.
Πιστεύω οτι το δίκτυο, αν καταφέρει να λειτουργήσει όπως το λέω, και αν βρεθούν οι σωστές ρυθμίσεις, θα βοηθήσουν και άλλους της κοινότητας και μη να αντιμετωπίσουν αντίστοιχα προβλήματα και να αποκτήσουν εμπειρία σε θέματα δικτύων υπολογιστών

Ευχαριστώ προκαταβολικα για την βοήθειά σας.
Οποια συμπλήρωση/ ερώτηση θέλετε μου την στέλνετε.
Ερρίκος


Edit: Το σχεδιάκι το έκανα με το http://www.gliffy.com και για καλύτερη ανάλυση το svg επισυνάπτεται (ανοιγει με drag-drop στον ff)

----------


## trendy

Γίνεται αυτό που λες. Βάζεις το Dlink να δίνει DHCP και για gateway βάζει τον εαυτό του. Μετά ό,τι πάει στο 10.0.0.0/8 που είναι το ασύρματο το στέλνεις στο router της ταράτσας. Ό,τι πάει προς το 0.0.0.0/0 που είναι το internet το στέλνεις στο Netfaster. Όταν λέω "το στέλνεις" εννοώ να προσθέσεις το αντίστοιχο route στο router ώστε να δρομολογείται από το σωστό interface. Για DNS θα μπορούσες να τρέχεις ένα δικό σου που να κάνει resolve και τις εσωτερικές σου διευθύνσεις, αλλιώς να βρεις κάποιον που τρέχει για να σου φιλοξενήσει τη ζώνη.

----------


## Errikos

Δυστυχώς το dlink δεν εχει παραμετροποιήσιμο routing table. Μόλις τώρα σκέφτηκα οτι αυτό μπορώ να το παρακάμψω ανοίγοντας το wireless του netfaster και συνδέοντας το DDwrt σε αυτό, σε ξεχωριστό ασύρματο δίκτυο από το βασικό. Απλά το πρόβλημα με το dns παραμένει. Μάλλον οι έτοιμοι DNS Servers που έχουν πάνω τα μη DD-wrt routers δεν με καλύπτουν, Θέλω παραπάνω παραμετροποίηση. Ξέρει κανείς κανένα καλό dns sERVER για DD-WRT ή /και κανέναν καλό οδηγό για ρύθμιση;
Την λύση του εξωτερικού DNS στο AWMN που κάνει resolve και διευθύνσεις internet, θέλω να την αποφύγω...
Ευχαριστώ πολύ για την βοήθεια.
Edit:
Εκτός από το dlink, υπάρχει πρόβλημα και από την άλλη πλευρά, το ddwrt σε client mode , αν δεν κάνω λάθος, βλέπει σαν wan το wireless, οπότε δεν επιτρέπει κίνηση από το wireless στο ενσύρματο αλλά μόνο αντίθετα. (εδώ κολλάει το μπλέξιμο με το client mode που περιέγραψα παραπάνω...)

----------


## Errikos

Μετά από κάποιες προσπάθειες, κατάφερα να βάλω τα δύο ddwrt routers μέσα στο Ηome Network, ώστε να μπορώ να τα κάνω ping και configuration από όλα τα pc. Ο AWMN Client είναι σε client mode, ενώ ο Home Network client είναι σε client bridge mode με απενεργοποιημένο το wan 
Tο τι ακριβώς κάνει στο client bridge mode περιγράφεται με ακρίβεια παρακάτω, στο 3o post 
http://www.dd-wrt.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=68
Τώρα μένει μόνο το routing και το DNS..
Σε μια πρώτη δοκιμή έκανα 
route add 10.0.0.0 mask 255.0.0.0 192.168.5.21 if 11
στον κεντρικό υπολογιστή μου αλλά τζίφος, δεν μπορώ να κάνω ping AWMN ip's, πόσο μάλλον resolve DNS 
(Το Ηome Network είναι στο 192.168.5.0 subnet. 192.168.5.21 είναι η IP του AWMN Client, ενώ 192.168.5.20 η IP του Home Network client )
Καμιά ιδέα γιατί δεν δουλεύει;...

----------


## biomecanoid

Στην υπογραφή μου είναι και το δικό μου Network Diagram

----------


## Errikos

Με route add -net 10.0.0.0 netmask 255.0.0.0 gw 192.168.5.21 απο το ssh του Home Network client μετα 
[email protected] Awmn Rep:~# ping 10.19.143.12
PING 10.19.143.12 (10.19.143.12): 56 data bytes
64 bytes from 10.19.143.12: seq=0 ttl=56 time=6.317 ms
64 bytes from 10.19.143.12: seq=1 ttl=56 time=6.863 ms
64 bytes from 10.19.143.12: seq=2 ttl=56 time=9.384 ms
64 bytes from 10.19.143.12: seq=3 ttl=56 time=7.415 ms
64 bytes from 10.19.143.12: seq=4 ttl=56 time=7.266 ms
64 bytes from 10.19.143.12: seq=5 ttl=56 time=7.171 ms
64 bytes from 10.19.143.12: seq=6 ttl=56 time=6.481 ms
64 bytes from 10.19.143.12: seq=7 ttl=56 time=5.782 ms

μια χαρά...
Γιατί όχι απο Windows οεο;....

Edit: 
Ποπο ζωγραφιά το δίκτυό σου... το failover με multiple wans είναι στα επόμενα projects μου, αλλά πρώτα θέλω τα στοιχειώδη...!!!

----------


## Errikos

Τίποτα, τζίφος χωρίς καμία ενδειξη γαι το τι δεν πάει καλά.
Μετέφερα το Home Network client και το AWMN Client στο ασύρμα;το δίκτυο του netfaster. 
Ρυθμισα routing tables στο netfaster να στέλνει τα 10.0.0.0 στο AWMN Client
Συνέδεσα απευθείας pc στο netfaster και έκανα πινγκ 10.0.0.0 διεύθυνση, τίποτα
Έβαλα route add απευθείας στο PC να στέλνει τα 10.0.0.0 στο AWMN Client (το οποίο είναι στο ίδιο subnet) τίποτα...
Μόνο μέσω του ssh του Home Network client μπορώ να δω το ΑWMN...

ΔΕΝ ΤΗΝ ΠΑΛΕΥΩ
Δεν ξέρω αν κάνω εγώ κάτι λάθος ή τα κ0λοrouter και τα windowz δεν δουλεύουν όπως θα έπρεπε.

Σημειωτέων οτι στο AWMN Client λεχω απενεργοποιήσει NAT και FIREWALL...
Ελπίζω στην βοήθεια κάποιου εμπειρότερου... δεν νομίζω το configuration μου να είναι και τόσο σπάνιο...

----------


## Acinonyx

*Για τη δρομολόγηση:*

Γιατί το έχεις κάνει τόσο περίπλοκο; Βάλτα όλα σε ένα subnet. Κάνε όλες τις συσκευές bridge, και χρησιμοποίησε έναν μόνο router. Σε αυτό το mode δεν υπάρχει WAN και LAN - γίνονται όλα ένα. Εκεί θα πρέπει να προσθέσεις 2 routes:
default gateway προς το modem/router σου10.0.0.0/8 προς το AWMN

Ύστερα όλες οι συσκυές θα έχουν default route προς τον μοναδικό αυτόν router. Επίσης θα πρέπει να κλείσεις όλους τους DHCP και τα NAT!

*Για το DNS:*

Βάλε κάποιον DNS που κάνει resolve και internet και AWMN. Αν τώρα φοβάσαι ότι θα χάνεις το internet αν χάνεις το AWMN, τότε θα χρειαστεί να στήσεις κάπως ένα δικό σου προωθητή DNS σε κάποιο dd-wrt.

----------


## Errikos

Θεωρητικά αυτό προσπαθώ να κάνω. Πρακτικά μόνο τα dd-wrt router συμπεριφέρονται όπως πρέπει. Είδικά το DIR-655 , ο θεός να το κάνει router, γιατί δεν μπορεις να προσθέσεις routes... θα δοκιμάσω με κάτι κρυμμένα μενού και απενεργοποιημένες λειτουργίες μπας και βγάλω άκρη... 
Για την ιστορία: 
http://forums.dlink.com/index.php?topic=8321.0
http://lizzi555.dyndns.org/655/StaticRoute.html

----------


## nikolas_350

> Είδικά το DIR-655 , ο θεός να το κάνει router, γιατί δεν μπορεις να προσθέσεις routes... θα δοκιμάσω με κάτι κρυμμένα μενού και απενεργοποιημένες λειτουργίες μπας και βγάλω άκρη...


Δες μήπως έχει την ίδια συμπεριφορά με αυτό 
http://www.awmn/showthread.php?t=341...603#post511603

----------

